# From where should i import my car?



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey guys . Any suggestions on where to search for a clean gtr34 except the ones that are here? Any good pages with auctions and good companies that import the car to uk and from there to send to Cyprus? Endless has sold some really nice cars here somewhat to what i'n looking for.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Newera buddy, they usually find the cleanest examples.
Newera Imports - Homepage

bob


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

fourtoes said:


> Newera buddy, they usually find the cleanest examples.
> Newera Imports - Homepage
> 
> bob



Yeah i know but they don't have any at the moment!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

pm Matty32 im sure they could find you one if you gave them your spec.

bob


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

We source to order

pm me for details

You can even take my r34 Gtr off my hands ;-)


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

pm sent
any other suggestions fellas?


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Try speaking to Miguel @ Newera or Ozz @ Harlow Jap Autos.


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

heres a tip

a UK spec (not uk import) will save you about 15% VAT.

uk imports over 5 years old still require you to pay VAT, just like imports from Japan. Cars first registered in the UK will not.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Really? I didn't know that! You mean i have to find an original uk car in order to avoid VAT?


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

yep, and since it wont have a certificate from an auction, i have no idea how they'll calculate the VAT on a uk import to begin with.

better call and ask


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

will do for sure mate but i'm afraid that if it i so, i'll find it very dificult to locate a good car!


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

i used autoadvan they were very helpful through out the process 

Home [Japanese car imports and Jap Car Auctions Specialists. Information on car importing.]


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

souroull said:


> heres a tip
> 
> a UK spec (not uk import) will save you about 15% VAT.
> 
> uk imports over 5 years old still require you to pay VAT, just like imports from Japan. Cars first registered in the UK will not.



Thats not true unless they changed it in the last 4 months, you will not be paying vat on anything imported from EU, only if it was imported from outside the the EU.

Tony


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah that's what he said that if they import it from Japan and register it to UK and then bring it to Cyprus , you need to pay 15%vat. Right souroull?


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

If it comes from the UK and it has been registered in the uk it means the VAT has been paid, if they charge you VAT it means they ripping you off.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah i know but in the other hand, in Japan auctions cars are much cheaper, so even if you pay all these taxes you might even end up having a cheaper gtr than the uk spec ones that are sold in here without the rust issues and salt issues with some of these cars!


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

With the exchange rate the way it is, cant be that cheap unless its pointing at the obvious.
Becareful because you cant get a good car for cheap.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

That's for sure...


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Ozz from HJA (Harlow Jap Autos) could prob source u a nice 34. He's verry fussy about the quality of cars he sells, well worth a shout  :thumbsup:


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Yeah that's what he said that if they import it from Japan and register it to UK and then bring it to Cyprus , you need to pay 15%vat. Right souroull?


yep

1) a 10yr old skyline first registered in Japan, and then imported and registered in the UK will still require you to pay VAT when brought over to Cy.

2) a 10yr old skyline that was first registered in the UK (uk spec), will not.

3) a 0-5 yr old car first registered in Japan, then imported and registered in the UK will not require you to pay VAT when imported to Cy

4) a 0-inf old car first registered in Japan then imported to cyprus directly will require you to pay VAT, or the same as #1

i spent a long time searching around figuring out where i read that, but when i spoke to an MOT fellow last year, he confirmed it.

he also gave me some bad news about registering and MOTing a modified car. he said that things like aftermarket injectors, ecu and some cams will absolutely kill emissions, and as of "late" (this was last year), they're not even allowed to pass cars with non stock ride height.

this was in limassol so your mileage may vary.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Doesn't sound right to me. Cyprus is in the EU. The import and duty tax on being imported to the EU has already been paid. If you have proof that this has been paid in the UK then they cannot ask you to pay the tax that has already been paid!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Got to agree with the above. Assuming that Cyprus is part of the EU thus import taxes will be waived etc then I'd definitely source a car from the UK. For value for money the UK seems to have the best value cars at the moment. You would also have the opportunity of having a look at the cars in the flesh (so to speak) with a relatively inexpensive/quick flight.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah that's really important. It's not that expensive to get a flight to UK these days. I could check the car myself in this case..


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

i'm not saying that it makes sense, its just the way it is. (or at least i think so)

drop customs a line at 

Phone #(+357) 22807188.
Fax no 22302031
E-mail: [email protected] 

this will also help you calculate the amount of tax you're going to pay (not VAT):

http://www.mof.gov.cy/mof/customs/Customs.nsf/All/952D607F7A22EF5CC225748A0032A69C/$file/NEW_car_tax_calculator%E2%82%AC_EN.xls?OpenElement

expect an avg of 5k euros for a 10yr old R34. ~3800 for a 99, ~4400 for a 00 and ~5400 for an 01 (figure jumps to 19k if it was new, gasp). use >250 for the CO2

good luck, and defo let me know when its here i'd love to check it out


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

souroull said:


> i'm not saying that it makes sense, its just the way it is. (or at least i think so)
> 
> drop customs a line at
> 
> ...





Already done it myself and i got the same prices you got and it's not bad for such a car!


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

did you ask about VAT?


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

souroull said:


> did you ask about VAT?




You have to pay the VAT if not registered in a European Country. That leaves me with 2 options: 1st Buy a uk spec car(not uk import) or 2nd: Find a cheaper car and pay the VAT


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

wait so what about uk imports that have been registered in the UK and the whole 5yr old rule we talked about earlier


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

a really nice uk spec just popped up on pistonheads, just a heads up


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

I know i might get flamed for this but isn't there potentially a greater chance of a UK GTR suffering from rust/corrosion due to our salty winder roads?
I hear in Japan they use volcanic ash and other countries use sand which don't have the same corrosive issues?
:nervous:
bob


----------



## g-from-lancs (May 4, 2006)

Hi, Marc @ TopSpec imports I would recommend highly, went without a hitch, no hidden cost, just give him a call  07950474186

Graham


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

souroull said:


> wait so what about uk imports that have been registered in the UK and the whole 5yr old rule we talked about earlier




That too.Ifthe vat is already paid and you have proof over it it's ok to import


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

fourtoes said:


> I know i might get flamed for this but isn't there potentially a greater chance of a UK GTR suffering from rust/corrosion due to our salty winder roads?
> I hear in Japan they use volcanic ash and other countries use sand which don't have the same corrosive issues?
> :nervous:
> bob


That's true mate many imported cars fo uk have rust marks probably from salt used in the streets.


----------



## Mendoza (Mar 28, 2007)

Whoever you use to import your car, don't be obliged to get the same company or their associates to do the preparation / servicing.

Make sure you get that work done by someone reputable and trustworthy, that you are entirely satisfied with.


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

So basicly as i said, if the car has had the VAT paid and already registered in the UK then you only paythe Import Duty, regardless wether its an import or not.
I do export cars to Cyprus after all and know most of there RETARDED Laws.

Tony


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

like said above 
if you import via another EU country there is NO VAT to pay only duty 
regardless if the car was originally manufactured in japan or not ...
saying that - all skylines were manufactured in japan ? is that correct


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Micky Hanson said:


> all skylines were manufactured in japan ? is that correct


Yup


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Guys? Can i import i car from NZ? i mean without 15% VAT? And if i do need to pay 15% on what value will it be? Can we cheat? :chuckle:


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

almighty then, i did some more digging (well, a lot actually), and i finally found what i was looking for.

if you can read greek:

IV.	Σημειώνεται ότι, σύμφωνα με τους περί Μηχανοκινήτων Οχημάτων και Τροχαίας 
Κινήσεως Κανονισμούς του 1984 εως 2008, απαγορεύεται η εγγραφή ιδιωτικού οχήματος 
τύπου σαλούν του οποίου η προηγούμενη εγγραφή είναι σε χώρα εκτός της 
Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης και η ηλικία του υπερβαίνει τα πέντε έτη κατά την ημερομηνία 
άφιξης του στη Δημοκρατία (εκτός των περιπτώσεων 4(I) και 4(II) πιο κάτω).


Which means that a car FIRST registered in a country outside the EU that is over 5 years old cannot be registered in Cyprus at all. Theres 2 exceptions, one about >25yr old cars, and if you're relocating, in which case 1)you and your spouse are the only one that can use it, and it cannot be resold in Cy. 

turns out you cant register a uk import over 5yrs of age at all. i was wrong about having to pay VAT

document in greek here:
http://www.mcw.gov.cy/mcw/rtd/rtd.nsf/c916aea54296cb58c2256ee400231c0a/c21e02579ec1bedcc2256f1f0032bcce/$FILE/%CE%95%CE%B3%CE%B3%CF%81%CE%B1%CF%86%CE%AE%20%CE%BF%CF%87%CE%B7%CE%BC%CE%AC%CF%84%CF%89%CE%BD.doc


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes i can reed greek since i'm Cypriot and 2nd the law has changed since 2008. I asked a friend of mine that's a lawyer and he imports cars as well. He told me that it used to be like this but in 2009 the law changed and he told me that if i can wait a bit more(a year or so) there might be NO import taxes from then and on!
So actually yes you're able to import a car as long as you register it and pay 15% registration fee to any country of the E.U.


oh and the document you copied is stating that a saloon car cannot be imported not a coupe:chuckle:


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

oh nice good news then. i should have expected a non up to date website

its nice to have someone you know involved in these things, ill prob hit you up later to ask how you intend to pass SVA, registration and all that. you're bringing in a modded car not stock right?


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

souroull said:


> oh nice good news then. i should have expected a non up to date website
> 
> its nice to have someone you know involved in these things, ill prob hit you up later to ask how you intend to pass SVA, registration and all that. you're bringing in a modded car not stock right?



Exactly. My point is either to find a UK spec high modded complete car(in order not to spend any more money on it when it comes over which i think it's impossible ]
Or maybe find one and send it over to R.I.P.S and get it done over there


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Bad news souroull. I just hunged up the phone with the right department this time because that st*pid woman i talked yesterday told me all kinds of b*llsh*t, and it turns out that you were right mate I cannot import a car from a country outside E.U that is over 5 years old, even if i register it to UK for example. D*mn guys i hate this f..... government. How much are the houses going for now in uk?


Hate it.Hate it.Hate it.


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO :bawling: ive been eyeing that white one on topspec with the nismo engine...:squintdan

oh well. its ok we're only limited to what... 80 cars now

do you know if UK cars still have to go thru the SVA test even if they have one from the UK? that would suck


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Nop. You only need SVA when you import a 5 year old or newer car into Cy from any country outside the E.U mate


----------

